# First Planted Tank



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey All,
I'm currently cycling my Fluval 29 Tall,which I'm planning
to more or less fully plant,minus a few decorations to humor my 7 yr 
old girl.I ordered Pressurized 88 g CO2 Kit,another Fluval product,
recommended by LFS.The store didn't have this model,so I bought it online,
that free shipping is always nice.Now the 29 Tall came with a strip of LEDs,
not sure if they are considered 24" or 30",tank is 30" long.There is room
for another strip of LEDs and I'm not sure if I should get another strip.
I'm a novice,so any tips or info would be appreciated,thanks.
Cheers:fish10:


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

If you want both light intensity and color range. I would suggest running MonsterRay and RayII which will achieve both.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you have any specs on the light? Spectrum?

I'm guessing it is not too intensive that would "require" CO2. Not bad to still add CO2, however. The CO2 system that you bought possibly may cost you quite a bit over time as the cartridges are pretty expensive for what you get.

Going to very intensive light like the Ray 2 would not be a very good idea, IMO. With the light you have you will be able to get away with somewhat lower CO2 levels and not use up your cartridges so quickly. The Ray 2 will require you to peak out on CO2 concentration and you will fly through those cartridges, likely more than 1 per month. If you don't peak out concentration levels with the higher power lights you will get an abundance of algae. 

Don't forget ferts. Lights + CO2 usually require you to get some type of fert plan going also.


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Oddball Fish said:


> If you want both light intensity and color range. I would suggest running MonsterRay and RayII which will achieve both.



Hey Oddball Fish,thanks for the response,I checked out both of those lights you recommended,impressive tech there.
Cheers:fish10:


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Do you have any specs on the light? Spectrum?
> 
> I'm guessing it is not too intensive that would "require" CO2. Not bad to still add CO2, however. The CO2 system that you bought possibly may cost you quite a bit over time as the cartridges are pretty expensive for what you get.
> 
> ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't speak for the lumens but the temp(8,000K) is all good for plants.
Here's a bunch of fluval LEDs ,but they do seem pretty expensive compared to what most people get.
Amazon.com: fluval led light
The substrates aren't really considered ferts .Most who plan on dosing regulary go the dry fert route as it is cheaper and last along time.
Aquarium Plant Fertilizer | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I can't speak for the lumens but the temp(8,000K) is all good for plants.
> Here's a bunch of fluval LEDs ,but they do seem pretty expensive compared to what most people get.
> Amazon.com: fluval led light
> The substrates aren't really considered ferts .Most who plan on dosing regulary go the dry fert route as it is cheaper and last along time.
> Aquarium Plant Fertilizer | Green Leaf Aquariums


Thanks Coral Bandit,I located the LED upgrade on Fluval's site,it's simply
a duplicate of the strip I already have.I cannot find it anywhere else and
cannot buy from Fluval directly.I spoke with someone at my lfs who may
be able to order it for me,depending on how expensive it is,after all,it is only
a single strip.I've got some dry ferts coming with some other goodies that I ordered last night.
Cheers:fish10:


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey All,
I'm near ending the first phase of fishless cycle and looking for tips on the initial planting,fertilizing,on the fert front,I will be using tabs.Do I put the tabs in grid pattern?Do I put tabs a certain distance from each plant?I have no idea what I'm doing here.Which plants would be good for beginners?Common sense would dictate that taller plants would go in the back of tank,in ascending order up to the front.I'm also thinking of planting
during the first initial water change 80% at the end of fishless cycle.I'm thinking to plant when most of the water is out of the tank,then refill when
I'm done planting.I saw a video where a guy is trimming the roots off of the plants before planting;Is this a good practice?Again,I really need some practical advice from the experienced folks here.
Cheers:fish10:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With those co2 canisters your going to run out every week to week and a half. Ask me how I know. Used to run one on a 15 gal.


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

susankat said:


> With those co2 canisters your going to run out every week to week and a half. Ask me how I know. Used to run one on a 15 gal.


The person at my lfs recommended the system,she said I would be running
about a canister a month or longer.I also watched some youtubes of people who had them,also talking a month.Did you run the co2 24/7?I'm thinking you may have had the mini co2 kit,with the 20g canisters.At any rate I am facing a learning curve here,as with any new hobby.If I do go through co2 as quickly as you say,I may end up upgrading my co2 gear.I have looked at systems with solenoid valves,paired with ph meters,pretty cool gear,albeit pricey.I will be monitoring the rate in which I go through the co2 and post back for sure.Thanks for the feedback Susankat.
cheers:fish10:


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey All,
The fishless cycle is nearing it's end.I'm currently looking for plants that are good for a beginner.Any and all suggestions welcome.
Cheers:fish10:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I used the 88g. still have the setup for it but not buying anymore canisters. Just got to expensive. When I run mine I would turn it off at night, then in the morning you have to go through getting it going again. Its not the easiest to set up on a timer.


----------



## shoopuf1 (Jul 27, 2013)

nova777 said:


> Hey All,
> The fishless cycle is nearing it's end.I'm currently looking for plants that are good for a beginner.Any and all suggestions welcome.
> Cheers:fish10:


Swords, Java Ferns and Cryptocorynes are probably your best bet. Micro sword works for a carpet plant, so does java moss.

One thing going planted, I'd suggest heavily planting from the beginning and that will take more plants than you think.


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

shoopuf1 said:


> Swords, Java Ferns and Cryptocorynes are probably your best bet. Micro sword works for a carpet plant, so does java moss.
> 
> One thing going planted, I'd suggest heavily planting from the beginning and that will take more plants than you think.


Thanks for the response shoopuf1,especially the advice to heavily plant in the beginning,I'll be taking that to heart.
Cheers:fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The speed at which you go through the CO2 canisters will depend on your bubble per second rate once you start injecting CO2. I would guess and say that will probably need to be at least 1.5 bubbles per second for at least 8hrs. A drop checker will be needed to ensure you do not inject too much and suffocate your fish. If you listen to you tube, I would wonder how experienced the person is. A 2.5lb standard CO2 tank (CGA 320 valve) with a standard CO2 regulator can be had for under $100 and will last about 3mos and cost minimal to get refilled.


----------

